# Osteo Bi-Flex plus MSM



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think some members were giving their dogs Osteo, not sure which formula or how much. Not sure if these members still come on the forum or not. 

Member IowaGold who is a Vet, put this info together for members several years ago-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html


----------

